# Near 100 Degrees Saturday - !



## ChileMass (Jun 24, 2005)

The NWS has had heat advisories posted all week for Saturday.  It says today that there may a few spots tomorrow that actually get to 100*F!   

Time to find a cool spot out of the sun......I'll be in the pool.....


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm helping a buddy rebuild his deck.   :blink:  :dunce:


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm helping a buddy rebuild his deck.   :blink:  :dunce:



Drink liquids that ARENT BEER... Ha... 

M


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be doing yardwork...lovely :angry: .


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. There are three of us working on it. I plan on buying 20 quarts of Gatorade (on sale for a buck a piece at Stop & Shop) in the morning and filling my cooler with them and ice.


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be in Franklin Lakes NJ playing drums at a party Saturday afternoon... Hope it's in the shade... 

Also playing a party Sunday...  But I know there's a pool there...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2005)

Recovering from my 2-week Philly trip (driving home today) and attending an afternoon fiesta party with a bunch of friends from my college days.

-Stephen


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess that the seabreeze keeps us cooler on Long Island, it was 51F yesterday morning and 57F this morning. I just finished rebuilding my porch posts and railing and I was wearing a light jacket after 6pm yesterday!!! 

The NWS is forecasting 85F tomorrow and 87F for sunday.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm helping a buddy rebuild his deck.   :blink:  :dunce:


I did that with my brother-in-law last summer or the summer before.  Temp was somewhere in the 90s, and relative humidity was off the charts.  I thought I was maintaining my fluid levels, but I still lost 7 lbs that day.   :blink:   Took a while to recover from that one....

Get an early start, a late finish, and take it easy in between.  The Gatorade is a great idea.

Me, I'll probably be hogging the little guy's kiddie pool.  We may also go to a local lake or pond and let the dog play in the water to cool off.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 24, 2005)

I just checked the South Pole weather on Weather Underground, and it currently a nice cool -64F with blowing snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I really don't know who to believe on this one...the networks in Boston have been hyping it...as of Weds, the forecasted high was to be 85-90, then one guy said 92, so the next had to say 95, etc, etc.  It's going to be hot, but really, now folks are saying 100 F.  C'mon!  

And we were supposed to go to a water park tomorrow but Ms. Trailboss says she wants to relax at home whatever that means :roll: :blink:


----------



## skijay (Jun 24, 2005)

I will be using the pool.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Well, I really don't know who to believe on this one...the networks in Boston have been hyping it...as of Weds, the forecasted high was to be 85-90, then one guy said 92, so the next had to say 95, etc, etc.  It's going to be hot, but really, now folks are saying 100 F.  C'mon!
> 
> And we were supposed to go to a water park tomorrow but Ms. Trailboss says she wants to relax at home whatever that means :roll: :blink:



weather channel says 97 for boston


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> It's going to be hot, but really, now folks are saying 100 F.  C'mon!


I think the local mets like to interchange heat index values with actual air temps. Kinda like they do with wind chill...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2005)

heres a map, supposed to be 100 in manchester and a cool 68 on mt washington


----------



## kickstand (Jun 24, 2005)

geez, even hot as hell where I'm going (Bar Harbor).  Hopefully there will be a sea breeze, but the ride up the Turnpike could be brutal.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 24, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'll be in Franklin Lakes NJ playing drums at a party Saturday afternoon... Hope it's in the shade...
> 
> Also playing a party Sunday...  But I know there's a pool there...



Hey I live close to there...anything thats "open" to the public?

M


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... Wedding Saturday, Private Party Sunday...

We've become the private party band by summer and ski bar band by winter...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be laying concrete in our basement/dungeon annex. It might be cool, being underground, but the ceiling is the sidewalk outside, so it might be roasty, just as well. At least it's shady. I predict my dog will be spending the day in the tub.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm less creative.  I'm drinking beer near water.  
Probably a short hike very early.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

:lol:  

Guess they heard me...WBUR is now saying that the highs tomorrow will be "well into the mid and upper 90's", where this morning the 100 number was mentioned...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 24, 2005)

Wmur in Manchester in the 5 am weather forecast said 95 to 100 in Nh.  100 being at the boarder of NH and mass. www.wmur.com


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2005)

Hottest weekend in a long time and instead of soaking in the local swimming holes - I'll be in Jersey and NYC all weekend.... aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrggg...


----------



## teachski (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds about 80 degrees too hot for me!

I'll be in the pool or in the AC, I guarentee that!


----------



## cantdog (Jun 24, 2005)

Everyone who brings proper equipment, lunch, water and sun protection is welcome to join us for a leisurely flat water paddle of the Concord River.  See this site for details:

http://merrimack.org/trips/june.htm

Julie


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 24, 2005)

I will be out there.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 24, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I will be out there.



Well I guess you got my beer drinking beat. Nice picture Dave ..enjoy. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess that Dave and I are both feeling the seabreeze right now. It has been really windy for the last hour or so and the temperature is now down to 73F.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 24, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I guess that Dave and I are both feeling the seabreeze right now. It has been really windy for the last hour or so and the temperature is now down to 73F.


Yes that breeze through the windows is nice and cool.


----------



## skijay (Jun 25, 2005)

The pool was warm.  Water is beautiful.  I was snapping some pix and did not realize how crisp and clean the water actually is.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 25, 2005)

It was a 100 degrees here today 3 miles from the ocean in Maine. That's what my own themometer said.


----------



## marcski (Jun 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 26, 2005)

It was 97*F at my house at 530PM yesterday.  10 miles east of Worcester, MA.....played 45 minutes of tennis and thought I was gonna melt.  But - I'm going back out for more this AM.....


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 26, 2005)

Doing yardwork today,  then may head to my parents house for a BBQ and a dip in the pool.   Hiking is out of the question now unless it's a quick jaunt up Mt. Tom later to catch the sunset.  Stay cool everyone!


----------



## teachski (Jun 26, 2005)

Real Hot here too!  The AC broke last hot spell and I have not replaced it.   I have several good fans and they have made it bearable, but sleeping was miserable last night.  Thank god my sister and brother each have pools and live fairly close...that's where I'll be again today.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 26, 2005)

Just back from 90 min of tennis and it feels hotter today than yesterday, IMHO.  More humid.....

I'll be replacing fluids all afternoon, thank you very much....... :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's 86F right now where I live and it is a bit on the humid side. Yesterday was about the same temperature with a real strong (20-25mph) seabreeze by about 3pm that knocked the temps back into the mid 70's.

We really need rain though, it is very dry and a struggle to keep the garden/grass irrigated. :evil:


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 26, 2005)

I went swimming at Upper Falls yesterday, it is on the Base Road, going up towards the base station of the Cog Railroad up Mt. Washington.  It is a beautiful spot, with super clean Molson-bottle green water coming straight out of Mt. Wash.  (The Ammonusuc River)  There are three pools and lots of places for jumping and diving, and the water is a breathtaking 40 degrees year round.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 27, 2005)

Mid-90's with brutal humidity both days here near Poughkeepsie...had to do alot of yardwork to free up July 4th weekend. Even with frequent stops for hydration and cooldown sprays with the hose (which my kids enjoyed doing tremendously) and dips in the river, I had a few periods where I started to feel overheated and I had to retreat to the A/C inside the house. Lost about 5 lbs. 

I really can't understand why anyone would like this kind of weather.


----------



## dmc (Jun 27, 2005)

Played drums in the Zydeco Band outside in North Jersey Saturday...  Between the gnats and the sweat dripping down my brow - I was pretty miserable..  Can let up in this kind of music enough to play with one drumstick to wipe my brow...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2005)

I was MISERABLE this weekend.  Friday PM not so bad.  Saturday got worse and the poor air quality really screwed my head and breathing..was not a happy camper.  Fans did not help, didn't sleep on Saturday night, so Trailboss is now on the dark side...caved and bought a nice AC unit.  Our bedroom (big room) is now a cool refuge and I slept last night.  Our AC is very efficient and has a timer/remote.  

Unfortunately this week looks hot and humid


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> The pool was warm.  Water is beautiful.  I was snapping some pix and did not realize how crisp and clean the water actually is.



You're making me GREEN with envy  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yesterday was hot, but not unbearable, and we did get a seabreeze by about 4pm that lowered the temperature back into the 70's.

I spent the morning in the garden and the afternoon in the pool. Hopefully we will get some rain today and tonight.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's nice top have warm water in the swimming pool. I am a chicken of cold water and I like the pool water at about 82F for a minimum. Our pool was at 78F on saturday and about 82F yesterday. The cold weather at night early last week really cooled the water down alot.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2005)

Worked on the deck for 9 1/2 hours on Saturday and over 12 hours yesterday (my buddies both put in 14 hour days). Sunday felt much hotter and more humid than Saturday. My lungs feel like they're filled with water today. Between the three of us, we probably drank 10+ gallons of Gatorade. The deck is coming out beautifully, but it's only about 85% done...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 27, 2005)

I was cooking over a very hot 5 ft steel griddle at a Blugrass Festival over the weekend. At times when my thought wondered to a nearby lake...not to go swimming but to drink it...lol


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 27, 2005)

It was somewhere between 95 and 100 at my place both days.  I agree, Sunday seemed hotter and a lot more humid.  I'm glad I ignored the weatherman and did all of my yard work on Saturday, when things were actually bearable.  I got a lot of little things done on the projects list while the Mrs. spead mulch in her flower beds. (Her idea, not mine).

Sunday we just took it easy.  We had a wicked t-storm tear through the area on our way home from the in-laws.  lots of lightning, wind, some hail, and *lots* or rain.  The thermometer in the truck dropped from 97 at the in-laws to 67 on the back side of the storm.  The poor dog was stuck outside in her doghouse/kennel.  We tried to make it home to get her inside, but we got there in time for the sun to come out.

At least I got enough done to free up some time for hiking!   8) 
Smitty


----------



## nancie2k (Jun 27, 2005)

drove up to vt on fri and after cutting the grass at our place on sat, we floated around on rafts in one of the lakes along rt 100s
the traffic home on sun was the pits, plus the car overheated by fort edward and thanks to people who stopped to help,we had the leaky radiator escape valve screwed than epoxied shut for the rest of the way home to nj without a/c. took over 6 1/2 hours, usually takes 4


----------



## Zand (Jun 27, 2005)

At my house just west of Worcester, it hit 89 Saturday and 96 Sunday. It's 86 right now.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's 74F right now at my house with clouds and a little mist :-? 

Hopefully we will get some real rainfall.


----------



## teachski (Jun 27, 2005)

112 degrees on the deck at my sister's yesterday.  Thank god for the pool.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 27, 2005)

I wanted to cook a pizza yesterday, and it was 425 degrees in my oven. Unbearable, I tell ya'!

Then, I realized the oven was on.

:beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Worked on the deck for 9 1/2 hours on Saturday and over 12 hours yesterday (my buddies both put in 14 hour days). Sunday felt much hotter and more humid than Saturday. My lungs feel like they're filled with water today. Between the three of us, we probably drank 10+ gallons of Gatorade. The deck is coming out beautifully, but it's only about 85% done...


Must be one huge deck.


----------



## Zand (Jun 28, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> 112 degrees on the deck at my sister's yesterday.  Thank god for the pool.



112 in the sun? I doubt it was that hot in the shade.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not really. It's a second story deck, roughly 12' x 12'. For starters we're certainly no professionals. One of my friends and I are somewhat skilled, but we certainly worked a bit slowly so we wouldn't screw up. The project consisted of dismantling most of the original deck. We save the ledger, inner joists and beam. We replaced the the outer joists, the header, replaced the old 4x4 posts with 6x6's and leveled the entire structure. That took most of the first morning. The rest of Saturday was spent building the stair stringers and the railing posts. Sunday morning we mounted the stringers and the rest of the posts. In the afternoon we laid down all the decking, steps and kickplates and finished the upper railings. The only things left to be done is mounting the spindles and finishing the stair railings. The heat also probably slowed us down. Still, it's coming out pretty nice; not bad for a bunch of hacks...


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Well, not really. It's a second story deck, roughly 12' x 12'. For starters we're certainly no professionals. One of my friends and I are somewhat skilled, but we certainly worked a bit slowly so we wouldn't screw up. The project consisted of dismantling most of the original deck. We save the ledger, inner joists and beam. We replaced the the outer joists, the header, replaced the old 4x4 posts with 6x6's and leveled the entire structure. That took most of the first morning. The rest of Saturday was spent building the stair stringers and the railing posts. Sunday morning we mounted the stringers and the rest of the posts. In the afternoon we laid down all the decking, steps and kickplates and finished the upper railings. The only things left to be done is mounting the spindles and finishing the stair railings. The heat also probably slowed us down. Still, it's coming out pretty nice; not bad for a bunch of hacks...


With all of this detail I think pictures will be in order once the job's done.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. Wish I had a "before" pic...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 28, 2005)

Greg, I have a question for you about the deck. I just finished installing new posts and a deck railing system on my porch. Do you sand the spindles or leave them as they came from the factory? I plan on painting my railing, not staining it.

I started sanding each spindle (119 in total) and my wife thinks it's crazy.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 28, 2005)

The qustion wasn't directed at me, but I'll take a swing at it- If you're painting them, *loafer*, you still ought to sand them, you just don't have to do it very carefully or with a fine grit. Mostly, you just want to knock down any fuzziness left by the mill, but you don't want it super smooth.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Greg, I have a question for you about the deck. I just finished installing new posts and a deck railing system on my porch. Do you sand the spindles or leave them as they came from the factory? I plan on painting my railing, not staining it.
> 
> I started sanding each spindle (119 in total) and my wife thinks it's crazy.


We simply used 2x2 lumber and cut a 45 at one end. We then set up a jig to straight cut the other end to length. They will mount to a 2x4 top and bottom railing with 5/4 decking used as a top to the railing.

Re: sanding. It depends, I guess. Are your spindles the pre-cut ornate style? Is this a formal front porch? If so, I suppose sanding couldn't hurt, but like ctenidae said, just enough to remove any high material. For ours, the 45 cut will leave a jagged edge that we'll knock off with a belt sander once they're mounted. I don't expect that we'll sand the whole length of it though. Again, it's a back deck.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you both for the advice. The spindles that I am using are 2x2x36" that I cut to 31" to fit better on my porch. They are the colonial style spindles from Home Depot.

I have already sanded the 4x4" posts, especially where I screwed them into the ceiling and filled the holes with wood filler. The top rail has also been sanded smooth. I am using a B&D mouse sander with 220
grit to get into small places and sand the spindles.

I will be using Valspar paint which goes on like paste after I seal the wood with primer. Hopefully it will be done by the 4th, but the fog and drizzle is slowing things down :x


----------



## skijay (Jul 27, 2005)

I figured I would restart an existing thread.

Last night after my jog I saw the haze come through and felt the humidity increase.  There was a warm breeze that started around 8:30pm and after that it felt oppressive outside.

I went into the pool to be treated to 90 degree water, not very refreshing with the warm air.  I leave the solar cover on during the day with it partially vented near the steps.  It is a trade off.  I will lose about 1/4 to  1/2 inch of water a day with it off or get the warm water with it on. The pool is in full sun.  

The owners manual says you can run the solar panel at night and it will cool the water.  I was going to do that , but did not want to waste electricty.


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2005)

I felt the temp change about 9PM last night..

It was like a tropical blast descending from the mountains.. 

wild...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2005)

My car thermometer read 100 degrees on the ride home yesterday. First time I've seen it at triple digits.

Not healthy.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2005)

Like walking through a warm, wet sponge. Jumped in teh shower right before going to bed to cool/rinse off, was damp and sweaty by the time I got into bed. One thing I do miss about living in the South- central AC.


----------

